# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  3D Printed Foot Prosthetics for Under $10

## Brian_Krassenstein

Australian researchers at Sinburne University of Technology have taken on the study of the 3D printed foot prosthetics and produced a working prototype that after several iterations offered improvements in nearly every area from comfort to stability and gait. A huge benefit overall though, aside from being able to offer fast customizations for children in developing countries, is the exponential savings--from the traditional $5,000 for a quality prosthesis, to being able to produce one wholesale for under $10. Read more about this research at 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/84190/3d-printed-foot-prosthetics/


Below is a look at the second prototype of the 3D printed foot prosthetics:

----------


## crilancelo

i have a question,   the model is public?  ,  where is published the files?

----------

